# Wasserfall aus Polygonalplatten



## Froschkönigin (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu dabei und habe schon viele nützliche Hinweise gefunden. 
Haben unseren Teich nun so gut wie fertig gestellt. Einzig der Wasserfall wäre noch zu bauen. Er soll vor (nicht an) einer Mauer stehen und ich würde mich über eure Tipps zum Bau freuen. In der Mauer ist in ca. 50 cm eine kleine Aussparung, durch die das  Wasser durch einen Schlauch in den Wasserfall geführt werden soll.
Liebe Grüsse von der
Froschkönigin


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Aug. 2015)

Hast du vielleicht Bilder?
Weiß nicht wirklich, was du genau willst bzw. suchst?


----------



## Froschkönigin (18. Aug. 2015)

So sieht das aus. Dachte daran, ein Fundament zu gießen, darauf die Teichfolie zu legen, darauf die Polygonalplatten zu schichten, die in 2 Stufen in den Teich münden sollen. Zu verkleben/verbinden mit Trasszement o.ä.


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, habe auch eine Kaskade aus Poligonalplatten. 
  
Sie liegt allerdings auf Erde, die mit Teichfolie abgedeckt ist.
  
Sie hat so eine Neigung, damit das Wasser von alleine nach vorne läuft. Es kann ja auch nix verloren gehen, was daneben läuft, läuft trotzdem in den Teich.
Auf dem Bild hab das grad ausprobiert mit dem Gartenschlauch. Später, als alles gestimmt hat, hab ich dann die Pumpe eingebaut.
  
Viele Grüße Monika


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Aug. 2015)

Sieht sehr schön aus Monika.

Aus welcher Höhe soll das Wasser in Teich plätschern?
Bin mir nicht sicher, wie frostsicher die Fugen sind.
Oder sind die Platten so groß, das nur eine pro Stufe benötigt wird.


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Aug. 2015)

Hei, danke 
Ich finds perfekt wenn Erde unter der Teichfolie is...die kann man noch hin und herschieben um die Platten auszurichten und auch Frost bricht das Ding nicht kaputt, da es ja alles beweglich ist.  Die Platten kann man sich im Baumarkt aussuchen. Mit bisschen Glück sind große Prügel dabei
VG Monika


----------



## Froschkönigin (18. Aug. 2015)

Danke Monika, sieht wirklich super aus, denke aber, dass unsere Kaskade/Wasserfall doppelt so hoch (ca. 60 cm) sein wird und habe bzgl. der Stabilität Bedenken. Habe einen kl. Anhänger mit Polygonalplatten, vielleicht baue ich erst mal "auf dem Trockenen" auf. Würde mich aber trotzdem über weitere Tipps freuen.
VG Angelika


----------



## Froschkönigin (20. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe euch mal unseren Versuch eines Wasserfalls fotografiert. Bin noch nicht ganz glücklich damit, sieht eher wie ein klobiger       Steinhaufen aus. Haben die Polygonalplatten lediglich aufeinander geschichtet, ohne sie mit Zement o.ä. zu verbinden. Zwischen Mauer und Teichfolie (Bild 2) könnte ich mit vorstellen noch Kies zu legen
oder ggf. noch Gräser zu pflanzen.
Mag mich noch jemand mit seinen Anregungen unterstützen?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2015)

Froschkönigin schrieb:


> Mag mich noch jemand mit seinen Anregungen unterstützen?


Ziehe deine Folie bis hinten an der Wand hoch und schichte die Platten vor die Wand.


----------



## krallowa (21. Aug. 2015)

2 Varianten, entweder so wie Totto geschrieben hat, den Steinhaufen bis an die Wand ziehen und dann schichten.
Oder aber du füllst den Raum zwischen Wand und Haufen mit Mutterboden und bepflanzt ihn mit Bodendeckern und ein paar blühenden Pflanzen.
Von vorn sieht es nicht sooooo schlimm aus.


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Aug. 2015)

Huhu..finde auch, das die Mauer hinten der Kaskade irgendwie den Pfiff nimmt...das is so bisschen Ton in Ton...kein Kontrast, weißte was ich meine?
Mit der Erde is eine Gute Idee..man könnte aber auch mulchen und 2 oder 3 __ Hortensien dahinter hinsetzen...weiße Ballhortensien zb. oder schöne große __ Funkien...
Oder ein großes Gras (Chinaschilf) Plus kleine (Lampenputzer)? Is ja auch etwas Geschmackssache. Gras hat den Nachteil, das es schwer in Zaum zu halten is..ich kämpfe auch immerwieder damit...
Das würde die Optik unheimlich heben...die könnten auch in großen Kübeln wohnen, falls die Erde dort nicht ausreicht...

Über den großen Steinhaufen werden sich im Sommer die __ Eidechsen und in der unteren Etage die __ Molche übern Winter freuen sofern es bei Euch welche gibt...
VG Monika


----------



## andreas w. (21. Aug. 2015)

Mahlzeit, die Idee ist grundsätzlich gut, aber (wie immer ein aber  ...) irgendwie ist die Mauer für meinen Geschmack für diese Konstruktion zu weit vom Teich weg.

Ich würde erstmal den Schlauch *vor *der Wand im Boden unter´m Bachlauf verstecken und auf jeden Fall die Folie komplett unter das gesamte Gesteinsgebilde drunter ziehen -  incl. Seitenwände. Sicherheitshalber würd ich sie sogar an der Vorderkante, wo der Wasserfall in den Teich trifft, mit der vorhandenen verschweißen oder sonstwie zusehen, daß sich kein Wasser unter die Folie zieht. Die Öffnung von Schlauch kommt auch oben am Startpunkt raus, wie sie bei dir zu sehen ist (nicht wirklich bei dir  ich mein im Bild ).

Dann würde ich zwei oder mehrere Hohlblock- oder Ziegelsteine (oder sonstwas passendes aus dem Baustoff-Sortiment) nehmen und die Form von einem Hügel "grob vorgeben". Heisst die Form eines Hügels gemauert vorgeben und danach die Polygonal-platten darauf in Dickbett (Speis) verlegen. Sicherheitshalber nochmal zwischen Steine und Platten eine Folie einmauern, um den Wasserverlust klein zu halten. Die Platten mit einem leichten Gefälle in die Mitte des Bachlaufes und natürlich mit Gefälle zum Wasserverlauf hin. Den Aufbau von unten nach oben, zeigt den Bedarf der Platten und die Form des Bachlaufes (evtl. mit Wasserfall) ergibt sich beim Aufbau.

Auf jeden Fall ein paar Baustahlmatten mit einbauen, Armierung ist nicht unwichtig - bevor´s alles reisst. Das ganze ist in meiner Version natürlich schon etwas Arbeit, klingt aber mehr als es letztendlich ist - dadurch daß es dann "nur ein kleiner Bachlauf ist". *Aber*, Arbeit ist Arbeit und die will gemacht werden und wenn´s fertig ist, hast du etwas, das Respekt verdient.

Hoffe einen Denkanstoß gegeben zu haben, Gruß Andreas - der auch gerne mit Speis bastelt, wenn er darf .


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!
Ich hätte eine andere Lösungen bevorzugt.
Erstmal den Teich tiefer bis an die Mauer ziehen und die Folie 10 cm hoch mit Schienen an die Mauer befestigt. Weiter würde ich die Polygon-Steine an der Mauer senkrecht verkleben(Mosaik) und einige Steine flach verkleben, einmal für den Wasserfall und eine diverse Anzahl an Blindsteinen wo man Töpfe für Pflanzen stellen kann.
Eine Abdeckung auf Mauer währe dabei angebracht, damit es im Winter nicht abfrieren kann.

Der Wasserschwall lässt erheblich zu wünschen übrig, darum würde ich Vorschlagen die Mauerdurchführung auf 30 cm über Wasserkannte zu setzen, damit mehr Wasser im Umlauf ist.

Ich hoffe das ich Dich auf andere Gedankengänge gebracht habe.
Es ist nicht gerade leicht aus der "ferne" zu agieren.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Froschkönigin (21. Aug. 2015)

*Hallo, erst einmal ein gaaaanz herzliches Dankeschön an alle für eure Mühe*!!!
Die unterschiedlichen Ideen sind wirklich sehr interessant, jedoch haben wir uns heute Mittag entschlossen, den 
"Steinhaufen" wieder abzutragen und neu aufzubauen. Nach hinten zur Mauer ist er nun wesentlich "verschlankt", damit mehr Platz für div.  Pflanzen bleibt. Mit  Chinaschilf habe ich ebenfalls geliebäugelt, aber hier befürchte ich auch die ungewolte Ausbreitung. Für eine umfangreiche Wurzelsperre fehlt hier der Platz. Evtl. im Kübel, muß mal überlegen, fände etwas Üppiges, gepflanztes schöner. 
Auch ist uns im 2. Anlauf der Aufbau m.E. besser gelungen. Die Wasserzuführung erfolgt nun nicht mehr wie zuvor geplant, durch das Loch in der Wand, sondern wie Andreas es auch favorisiert hat, vor der Mauer. So konnten wir den Schlauch unter dem Kiesbett verstecken. Zu einer gemauerten Variante konnte sich mein Mann nicht durchringen (obwohl er sonst keine Probleme mit Speis hat), irgendwie fehlte ihm bzw. uns die Vorstellungskraft. Wir hoffen, dass wir bei unserem ersten Projekt dieser Art nicht allzu viele Fehler gemacht haben. Für Bilder ist es nun leider zu dunkel, werde diese aber nachreichen.
VG  Angelika


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Aug. 2015)

Hei...find ich gut, das ihr die flexible Variante gewählt habt...wie ihr schon seht, lässt sich das ganze dann ganz leicht mal umarrangieren...
Rhizomsperre würd ich für einen Chinaschilf nicht unbedingt wählen..das Ding wächst ja in alle Richtungen, dicht an der alten Pflanze und läßt sich auch davon nicht in der Ausbreitung beeinflussen..ich hab mal einen in einen Blumentopf gesetzt, bei dem ich den Boden rausgeschnitten hatte... das war aber auch nur ein kurzes Vergnügen...weil der hat das Ding einfach kurzerhand gesprengt :-(
Den kann man aber ganz leicht abstechen...er wurzelt nur etwa 10cm tief und mit einem gescheiten Spaten und Mannpower (äh Gewicht) is das Ding ganz schnell geteilt und rausgerupft... Nur wo man nicht beikommt zum Arbeiten is halt schlecht..Platz brauchts für die Aktion schon...
Der Chinaschilf auf dem Bild hat eine relativ kleine Pflanzstelle..etwa 40cm x60cm in der Rabatte und steht da etwa 20 Jahre...
 
Jedes jahr stechen wir so 20x10cm weg, immer wo anders..das reicht um ihn einigermaßen in Zaum zu halten...
Also das is nicht schlimm...Findet sich auch immer ein Liebhaber, der den Klumpen mitnimmt ;-) weil das Gras is wirklich toll 
 
Den kleinen Niedlichen hier vorne links hab ich in einem Topf eingegraben...wie gesagt..der Topf war dem vollkommen wurscht..der is mittlerweile genausogroß wie der in der Rabatte
Aber egal..ich find sie klasse 
Ähm..Magere, trockene Erde hilft vielleicht das er nicht garso ausufert...

Vor 3 Wochen gabs Japanisches __ Blutgras beim Diskounter..das würd ich jetzt gerne an den Teich an die Stelle setzen...aber erst brauch ich einen Liebhaber, der den schönen, großen Chinaschilf haben möchte..oder ich setz den hintern Teich..das ginge auch
VG Monika

(Monsterchinaschilf in Aschaffenburg in Liebevolle Hände abzugeben


----------



## Froschkönigin (22. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Monika,

schade, schade, Aschaffenburg ist mit 250 km Entfernung leider zu weit weg, sonst würde ich ihm sehr gerne ein neues Zuhause geben.
__ Blutgras, Federgras und Chinaschilf habe ich auch bei Al.. erworben und in Töpfe gesetzt, aber die sind halt noch so klein.
Also suche ich jetzt etwas großes Immergrünes, welches ich hinter meinem Wasserfall deponieren kann. Mal schaun..

VG Angelika


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Aug. 2015)

Wenn die den Winter gut überstehen, sind die nächstes Jahr mind. doppelt so groß
VG Monika


----------



## andreas w. (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Biotopfan, hi Monika,

auf dem zweiten Foto ist doch links am Teich auch ein Bachlauf versteckt. Mach doch mal ein Foto davon, das ist genau das Prinzip mit Polygonal-platten, was hier im Beitrag gesucht wird.

Diesen Bachlauf kann Angelika und ihr Mann (der sich noch etwas verweigert  ) nachbauen und mit einigem an flach wachsendem Grünzeugs in die Mauernische integrieren und damit wäre ihnen geholfen, sich sowas vorzustellen und evtl. praktisch umzusetzen.
Natürlich kann der Lauf noch verändert und vergrößert werden, aber das wäre erstmal ein Anhaltspunkt. Danke dafür .

Gruß über die weiss-blaue Grenze, Andreas.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Aug. 2015)

Hei Andreas, nee, das is die Kaskade vom Bild oben...was anderes hab ich nicht...
Ist ein Erdhügel, mit einem dreieckigen reststück Folie, das ich am andern Ende abgeschnitten hab, das über den Erdhaufen in den Teich gelegt und dann die Kaskade draufgebastelt und anschließend den Erdhaufen mit Porphyrsteinen belegt...Die Kaskade hat so ein dezentes Geflälle nach vorne, damit das Wasser nach vorne läuft und nicht nach hinten. Mehr Wasser soll da garnicht fließen..nur ein ganz mildes Plätschern.
VG Monika


----------



## andreas w. (25. Aug. 2015)

Ach so, ja genau. Das war die Idee zur Erstellung des Bachlaufes oder Wasserfalls, oder was auch immer draus wird.

Deinen Erdhügel würde ich wie gesagt mit Steinen nachbauen und dann mit den Platten den Aufbau - grundsätzlich so in der Art wie deiner in Dickbett (Speis) darauf erstellen.

Die Geschwindigkeit und das Gefälle vom Wasserverlauf kann jeder bauen wie er/sie will, langsamer Verlauf ist entspannender, wäre auch mein Ding. Ergibt sich letztendlich aus dem __ Wasserschlauch der den Bachlauf speist.
Rundherum, wie man auch bei dir sieht, können Pflanzen wachsen und alles dekorieren.

@Froschkönigin: kannste dir das bildlich vorstellen, was ich meine? Oder muß ich rüberkommen und es euch zeigen .

Gruß aus DA nach AB


----------



## Froschkönigin (26. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, hier nun die versprochenen Bilder, denn wir haben *FERTIG!!!!*
@ Andreas: Wärste mal gekommmen......jetzt isser feddisch!


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, na das ist doch super geworden.
Viel Spaß damit
VG Monika


----------



## andreas w. (27. Aug. 2015)

Froschkönigin schrieb:


> Hallo, hier nun die versprochenen Bilder, denn wir haben *FERTIG!!!!*
> @ Andreas: Wärste mal gekommmen......jetzt isser feddisch!



Ei hätt ich gewusst daß es sooo pressiert - ich komm dann halt hinterher zum lästern .

Kannst mir ja wirklich mal Laut geben, wo in AB du wohnst, da wir Freunde in Haibach haben sind wir ab und an schon in der Nähe. Da wär´s ein Spaß euch mal zu besuchen - gelästert wird übrigend grundsätzlich nicht über anderer Leute Arbeit. Selbermachen oder Fresse halten , so ist mein Spruch für sowas.

Sieht wirklich schön aus und es gibt immer irgendwas zu verändern, " ...ich hätte das so (oder anders) gemacht ...." die Hauptsache ist: gemacht und Spaß dabei.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Aug. 2015)

Huhu..das mit AB bin ich, nicht unsere Froschkönigin ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## andreas w. (27. Aug. 2015)

Ups - was Alkohol aus Menschen macht . Trotzdem isser schön geworden, der kleine Wasserfall. Soweit bin ich noch richtig


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Aug. 2015)




----------



## andreas w. (7. Sep. 2015)

... hicks und Schluck.


----------



## jolantha (8. Sep. 2015)

Gefällt mir auch ganz gut , --- aber , er sieht so ein bißchen einsam aus, so alleine in der Gegend rumstehend. 
Vielleicht solltest Du links und rechts noch was hinpflanzen ( so als Idee gemeint )


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du links und rechts noch was hinpflanzen


Jup, da solltest du einen Hinkelstein Pflanzen, das passt bestimmt ganz gut  und dann noch so eine kleine Konifere und ein mittelhohes Gras


----------

